# finaly I have a site of my own lol



## nomav6 (Nov 24, 2004)

ok, I just bought the space and domain today, and I've only put in a little time on it so be gently, also I'm going to keep updating it when ever I have free time which isn't to often but I should atleast add a color page to it tomorrow, anyway here is the URL share in suggestions that you may have. thanks
www.eastkentuckyphotography.com


----------



## Uselessdreamer1 (Nov 24, 2004)

kentucky... haha, awesome!!


----------



## Bokeh (Nov 24, 2004)

If you ever move from Kentucky...


----------



## nomav6 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ryan Gracie said:
			
		

> If you ever move from Kentucky...




I'll just start a new one and link to this one, but yea the whole thing behind this one is that all pics that will be on this site are shot in the state of kentucky if I do shot any outside of kentucky they'll not be on this site, I do plan on having more sites in the future and they'll be on one of them


----------



## Bokeh (Nov 25, 2004)

nomav6 said:
			
		

> Ryan Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMHO you should spend more forethought deciding on a name for your setup that isn't tied to a particular location.  I would rather not wind up with multiple sites to support and tell people "where do you live? Oh, then go to this site else go to that one." Just a thought.


----------



## Trig (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah! It was you who had that great kitten shot! Looking good so far, yes indeedy it is.


----------



## chloey (Dec 6, 2004)

I really like the design of this site, very clean ! But there are not enough photographs


----------



## nomav6 (Dec 6, 2004)

chloey said:
			
		

> I really like the design of this site, very clean ! But there are not enough photographs



Thanks, I'm still working on uploading more, but my computers harddrive has died on me  so the only computer I have access to is this one(work) so I'm not able to upload anything right now  hope to have an ibook or powerbook soon though


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Dec 7, 2004)

I like the simple design of your site - uncluttered, nice. Yeah - okay - boost the number of pix in the galleries - but nice start mate. Well done.


----------



## ferny (Dec 7, 2004)

I like the simplicty of it to. Other than more photos, you may want to add a home button instead of having to pressing back on the browser. If you've looked at a couple of photos you have to keep pressing it.  :? 

I don't see a problem with the name either. You're from East Kentucky. It's nice to know where the site owner is based or from. You've just done that with the name.


----------



## nomav6 (Dec 7, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> I like the simplicty of it to. Other than more photos, you may want to add a home button instead of having to pressing back on the browser. If you've looked at a couple of photos you have to keep pressing it.  :?


The home button is also on the list of things to do, along with a contacts button  and thanks for all of the nice comments, oh I'll be changing the size of some things, I created it in a 20in monitor but when I look at it from work on a 17in its not what I was going for  just can wait to get a computer back up and running at the house.


----------



## alex0811 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi, nomav6.
First of all, I like your site very much. And good luck with you site.
I wonder if you have ever considered to do reciprocal link exchange with some other sites.
I have a forum for picture and photo sharing: http://www.picntalk.com
I planned to make it for photo lovers to recommend pictures and photos, and for people to view differet kind of pictures.
If you like, you can send me email: alex@picntalk.com
Thank you.


----------

